# Can't post on Marketplace forum?



## Steven Stanton (Jan 2, 2017)

I am trying to post my Logos account which I'm selling, but it says that I have insufficient rights to post on the marketplace forum. Any ideas on what is going on?


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jan 2, 2017)

I suspect this is because you have less than 26 posts at present. Members have restricted posting rights until that time.


----------

